# Purchased a Johann Hoff's Malt Extract bottle



## rajun1 (Feb 5, 2018)

I bought a Johann Hoff's Malt Extract bottle that's in pretty good condition. But I can't seem to find an age on it. Does anyone know the age of this bottle?


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 6, 2018)

Broadly 1880s to just after TOC.  A lot of these around but not many with labels that complete.  Nice.

Jim G


----------



## rajun1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Jim, thanks for the info. This will be a display piece in our distillery when it opens in the Fall.


----------



## rajun1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Not sure of its value, but I only paid $30.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 8, 2018)

These are very common but I'd say that's a fair price with all the labels.   What are yall distilling and where?

Jim G




rajun1 said:


> Not sure of its value, but I only paid $30.


----------



## rajun1 (Feb 9, 2018)

saratogadriver said:


> These are very common but I'd say that's a fair price with all the labels.   What are yall distilling and where?
> 
> Jim G




Starting off with vodka and gin in the Fall, then whiskey sometime next year.  Northern New England.


----------

